# Custom pedals for Mini



## ULTMTE3 (Mar 6, 2003)

A coworker of mine just bought a Mini S and wanted to put some cool pedals on it. He couldn't find any he liked so I helped him draw some up and he (a machinist) made them. Check them out! I scaned in a picture of the actual "S" used on the "Mini Cooper S" logo to get the right shape. We made some extras...

I also made up a quick web site and put a pair on e-bay.

http://www.inboardtalk.com/mini/cnc_mini_cooper_pedals.htm


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

You wouldn't happen to have another spare (aside from the one on eBay) laying around.. would you? I love those *unique* pedals! I'd love to have a pair for my MCS! :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## ULTMTE3 (Mar 6, 2003)

I think I have one or two more "S" sets left. Let me know this week if you're interested.


----------

